# January meeting on 1-25 at Texas Aquatics



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

the January meeting will be held on Sunday, January 25, 2015, at 1pm at Texas Aquatics

please bring chairs and snacks as well as plants & Alex please bring the table

officers will be elected and annual dues ($20) can be paid

Texas Aquatics is at 6908 Baker Blvd, Richland Hills 76118 (on the south side of the road)

Tugg or Alex, please send out emails...thank you


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tanya, thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Also, anyone who pays their dues via Paypal through the site will have their name printed on their membership card. Anyone who waits until the meeting will have to write it in. Plus, it makes my life a lot easier not having to collect money at the meeting, and allows more time to socialize and trade. 

Please put your name as you would like it to appear on the card in the comments of the Paypal transaction.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Texas Aquatics does not have a lot of plants but they have a nice layout for future plants. If you're wanting something, give them a call and let them know you're a club member and they may be able to order (plan to pay via cc on the phone)

http://www.texasaquaticsfish.com/

Here's a pic of the type of setup they have for plants, the 4 tier to the right... pic is not of their tank... this is on a 'hoist' with a light hanging

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...nbNhkddBZktKRw4EE89Tc0GA&ust=1420470944166019


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Tugg said:


> Also, anyone who pays their dues via Paypal through the site will have their name printed on their membership card. Anyone who waits until the meeting will have to write it in. Plus, it makes my life a lot easier not having to collect money at the meeting, and allows more time to socialize and trade.
> 
> Please put your name as you would like it to appear on the card in the comments of the Paypal transaction.
> http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html


Thanks for this info Tugg. Just sent the PayPal with my dues.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Have a guest coming, Shaun and possibly his wife amber. they own Imperial auto nation auto repair and paint. they are a great Subaru family, and have a 125G and want to get in to aquatic plants.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

nice Joey


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

I have 3 gold fish to give away if anyone is interested. I got them to cycle my tank and have no use for them. Let me know so i can bring them to the meeting.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

I also have an un-open bag of Safe-T-Sorb for $8.00....again use to set up an tank and was one too many.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I wish I could make it. My wife has surgery Friday night so I'm playing nurse all weekend. At least I got my membership renewed.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

goldfish going to Tanya.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

had fun, thanks to page for hosting us. can some one post up what was said as with it being a super big group, I could only hear half of what was said.


----------



## plant lady (Jun 5, 2014)

Same here, did not catch half of what was decided.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

There were quite a few side conversations going on. 

Here are the key items:

*Election Results:* In short, Alex is the Pres still. Mike is on as the VP. Tanya and I are swapping and better defining our two roles. As soon as I deposit and provider her the records, she'll handle the money and members list as Treasurer. This way I can take up the Secretary role and focus on the meetings' minutes, the website, and that stuff. I'm already a mod here, so that just made the most sense. Plus, I'm plugged into the Internet just about as much as a human can currently get.

*Meetings:* We'll be doing 8 meetings instead of 12.

Don't take the following as exact or complete; further details will come later. It's as best as I can remember. Alex has the notes and the other board members will be discussing/planning. When we have a finalized schedule I will update it HERE.

There will be no February meeting. In March we will join TCA with the Swap meet. DFWAPC will host a table or two. We have plans to do presentations on fertilization and plant deficiencies. A tour of Universal Rocks was mentioned. Sometime in the summer we'll get the pleasure of touring Michael's backyard ponds collection. We are also planning for some possible tank competitions, with possible categories of: Low Light, High Tech, Walstad/El Natural, and 1g-3g pico. There will be no Nov. meeting, instead we'll meet early in Dec for a party and the 2016 elections. We'll, likely be partnering up with TCA for some collaborative socializing for this.  I would love to also do a "Virtual Road Show". We could get a bunch of video interviews and tank shots of the people that live too far out or simply can't host. Then at a meeting we could check out these remote gems.

*Ideas:* We are ALWAYS looking for topic ideas or other means to improve the club and the experience of being a member. PLEASE :hail: tell us what you like... also tell us what you don't like.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

A quick correction, Mike Herrod will be vice-president.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. Got sick last week. Sounds like you had a great meeting!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Tugg said:


> There were quite a few side conversations going on.
> 
> Here are the key items:
> 
> ...


Brian, why don't you move your post to a new thread? Later on when I have time to sit on my desk I will add more things to it.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

i've posted the new thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...322-dallas-fort-worth-aquatic-plant-club.html

If anyone has anything to discuss that's specific to the Jan meeting, feel free to post it here. Anything to do with planning the 2015 year, please take the LINK.


----------

